# obsolete outlet type - combo 120v / 240v ?



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Oh neat!!!!


----------



## inetdog (Apr 13, 2016)

I have seen it posted that at one time there was a competing standard for 120V that used the inline blade configuration. 
These receptacles are probably intended to fit both. The other way of doing that was dual T slots.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

That was made to accept the 120 VAC plug we know today or the competitor made by Hubbell. They are collectable.


----------



## Camera_Man (Feb 19, 2017)

I've got a couple of those dual T slots. I have no intention of using them. I just think they're kind of nostalgic to have.


----------

